# -

## menedzher

8.7,       -      ?
? .

----------


## ANRy

.

  -> :  
  -> : C 
 ,        .

  ->  : 01.    : 11. .

----------


## menedzher

,

----------


## menedzher

,   

,   ?

----------


## ANRy

?    ?
   (-   ..),   ""   .
      ,   ->  ->    . 
        -> :   /
  -> : C

----------


## menedzher

.

    .

 -    ,      
 90/2 -  44 
 90/9 - 99
99 - 91/9

      .

----------


## Svetishe

+  , ,  
+, , 





> -> :   /
>   -> : C

----------


## menedzher

.

   -    .

----------

: 1.     
 : 2. 
  : 3.   90, 91 
     . 

   ? 
       ?

----------


## menedzher

.

 ,    ?

----------

?       .      .

----------


## ANRy

31.12.2011 -  ?

----------


## menedzher

,    - 

 -   , -       ?

----------


## ANRy

31.12.2011.
       -       ?

----------


## menedzher

-   -

----------


## menedzher

,     .

----------


## menedzher



----------

